# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  معاني أيام الأسبوع الإنجليزية‏

## صفآء الروح

*معاني أيام الأسبوع باللغة الإنجليزية والعربية


Saturday = day of Saturn = يوم زحل

Sunday = day of the sun = يوم الشمس

**Monday = day of the moon= يوم القمر

Tuesday = The god of war day = يوم إله الحرب

Wednesday = the king of the gods = يوم ملك الآلهة

**Thursday = the god of sky day = يوم إله السماء

Friday = day of Frigg = يوم إله الحب*


اتمنى انكم تكونو استفدتو من المعلومات

----------


## حرم السيد

interesting 

! 
first time I hear those information 


thank you a lot sister

----------


## همسات السكون

حلووووو معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي مشكوره 
ربي يعطيش العافيه...

----------


## عنيده

_معلووووووووووومه وايد حلووه .. 


الله يعطيج الف عافيه .._ 

_بالتوفيق .._

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلموووو على الموضوع المفيد

و معلومات حلوووه

----------

